# I just thought of the cutest idea!



## ~Mae~ (Apr 14, 2014)

Okay, so, what if, when you pay your house bill and Tom Nook says it'll be done by tomorrow some scaffolding goes on your house and you have to arrange to have a sleep-over with one of your neighbours!

And then you go there, just like when you arrange to visit, and some different dialogue is unlocked and used in that scenario ect and in the morning you wake up, and instead of coming out of your house you come out of the villagers house and the first time you speak to them that day they say something,

eg. Alice (normal) 'I really enjoyed having you over last night, M-honey!'

and wouldn't that just be the cutest thing?! and maybe after you have received three pictures of the villager (non April Fools or through a letter ect, actually given to you by them) then they will occasionally invite you for a sleep-over or invite themselves to stay at your house!


I just think that would be totally adorable!!!


----------



## debinoresu (Apr 14, 2014)

it sounds cute but idk if itd work bc ac is in real time so sleeping mechanics would be weird. maybe youd have to save in their house? itd all be confusing and complicated tho, it seems, so idk if well hever have villager sleepovers :<


----------



## LlamaNuggets (Apr 14, 2014)

i think that would be cool, but 3 pictures is pretty hard to get, (well for me,) maybe if he/she has been in your town for more than 2 months?


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 14, 2014)

debinoresu said:


> it sounds cute but idk if itd work bc ac is in real time so sleeping mechanics would be weird. maybe youd have to save in their house? itd all be confusing and complicated tho, it seems, so idk if well hever have villager sleepovers :<



it would be complicated I guess, but maybe just as long as you've arranged it then you'll wake up there even if you don't actually go to their house (like you don't go home but wake up there anyway) and if you don't arrange it then you could maybe wake up at the campsite or something, and then the tent goes down after?

- - - Post Merge - - -



LlamaNuggets said:


> i think that would be cool, but 3 pictures is pretty hard to get, (well for me,) maybe if he/she has been in your town for more than 2 months?



I suppose, but that's what makes it special if its hard to get so you can only do it with your bffs or it wont be special if it happens all the time (plus for time travellers in like a week as pictures are harder to get)


----------



## milktea (Apr 15, 2014)

this is so cute i want this to be a thing ;___;

I WANNA WEAR CUTE LIL PAJAMAS WITH MY VILLAGER BFFs OMG


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 20, 2014)

milktea said:


> this is so cute i want this to be a thing ;___;
> 
> I WANNA WEAR CUTE LIL PAJAMAS WITH MY VILLAGER BFFs OMG



ikr!! Me tooooo!!!


----------



## Big Forum User (Apr 21, 2014)

that would be cute, but I think you should eliminate the non april fools and non letter part. otherwise that's really hard. You could play campsite games at the sleepover! And the villager could give you special pjs that you automatically put on when they are received, and not be able to be removed until your leave in the morning! And at midnight, Alice (my 2nd favorite villager in existence) or whoever could be like, "Wouldn't it be cool to go see your house in construction, guvnor?" and if you said, "you bet!" Then he/she would say, "Well why don't we? You lead the way!" and when you arrived at a small distance from your house, he/she would say, "I think it's interesting to see buildings being made, guvnor." And after a little while, they would say, "We better get back to my place, <player>. Sleep is important, so we should get some!" And while this villager is saying your name, they could do the yawning emotion. Then the game would bring you back to the villager's house, and the villager would say, "It's time to go to bed, guvnor. Press the a button while standing next to the sleeping bag to fall asleep in it." And then when you did, he/she would too. And they would show the sleeping animation until morning! Then in the morning Isabelle would make her announcement, you and the villager would wake up, you'd automatically take the pajamas off, and if you tried to leave with them in your pockets instead of talking to this villager to give them back, the villager would ask for them back in the mail.


----------



## Amalthea (Apr 21, 2014)

OMG, this is the cutest thing ever!! Maybe once you become really good friends with a villager they could give you a spare key to their house and you could go over whenever you want and play with their stuff! I love seeing the interiors of my villagers' houses but I rarely get to ):


----------



## Tinkalila (Apr 23, 2014)

In Wild World, in order to save, you had to go to your house, go to your upstairs room, lie down in your bed, then save and quit. Although I love how New Leaf enables you to save/save and quit from anywhere, it would probably make more sense for you to only be able to save and quit once you've gone into your house. This would mean it would make sense for you to be able to sleepover with a villager, because you wouldn't be able to quit from anywhere but your house, or temporarily, that villager's house.


----------



## toxapex (Apr 24, 2014)

Faery said:


> OMG, this is the cutest thing ever!! Maybe once you become really good friends with a villager they could give you a spare key to their house and you could go over whenever you want and play with their stuff! I love seeing the interiors of my villagers' houses but I rarely get to ):



Hehe, in City Folk it never made sense to me how I couldn't just _use_ the keys I fished out of the river to enter the villager's house. Having one for that purpose all the time would be cool!

...But also creepy, because you could then enter their houses while they're sleeping...


----------



## N64dude (Apr 24, 2014)

This is a pretty good idea and the idea is cute overall :3.


----------



## Jhayie (Apr 26, 2014)

Aww. That's so cute!


----------



## toxapex (Apr 26, 2014)

Tinkalila said:


> In Wild World, in order to save, you had to go to your house, go to your upstairs room, lie down in your bed, then save and quit. Although I love how New Leaf enables you to save/save and quit from anywhere, it would probably make more sense for you to only be able to save and quit once you've gone into your house. This would mean it would make sense for you to be able to sleepover with a villager, because you wouldn't be able to quit from anywhere but your house, or temporarily, that villager's house.



Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure you can quit in WW from anywhere using the start button.


----------



## squirtle (Apr 26, 2014)

tokayseye said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure you can quit in WW from anywhere using the start button.



Pretty sure you're right.


----------



## ~Mae~ (May 5, 2014)

Yep you can save from anywhere, but I liked the saving in the bed and omg such cute ideas guys!!


----------



## lilyandemrys (May 5, 2014)

Sounds awesome!

They should do that in the next game!


----------



## insa80 (May 24, 2014)

*I love the picture where it looks like he is holding his toy like a teddy bear, too cute!


----------



## LaCie (May 24, 2014)

milktea said:


> this is so cute i want this to be a thing ;___;
> 
> I WANNA WEAR CUTE LIL PAJAMAS WITH MY VILLAGER BFFs OMG



Ohmygosh wearing pajamas would be sooo cute!!


----------



## N64dude (May 24, 2014)

This idea would be cute and awesome i would have Goldie at my house for a sleepover :3


----------



## Hypno KK (May 26, 2014)

This would be really cute! I'd love to have sleepovers, even if the mechanics of sleeping in ACNL are pretty empty (we never really see the character sleeping, unless you make it lie down on the bed and watch it just do that). I'd mainly like it for the extra dialogue and because it would make the game more in-depth.


----------



## Rodeo (May 26, 2014)

I would love to have a sleepover with all of my neighbors.


----------



## Bellxis (May 26, 2014)

ahh, that would be a.d.o.rable!! I wish Nintendo actually included this.


----------



## grahamf (May 27, 2014)

I could see this. 
Once you agree to the upgrade Nook would recommend you find a place to stay (and remind you that you can access most of your stuff through the train station)
If you needed something that's inside your house you could maybe talk to a foremen who would show you a list of your house's inventory (and maybe mail) so you can grab what you need.
Talking to villagers gives you the option of asking them to let you stay the night.
If a villager agrees, when you start the game you start from their house all cheery
If you haven't found a place, you start at the City Hall and have a crik in your back.


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (May 27, 2014)

I love the idea of having sleepovers with our villagers. As mentioned, it would be a little hard for it to work, but I still love the idea. I'd love to have one with Ken. c:


----------

